# Now stuffy nose



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I've been on raw for a little over a month now.I thought maybe her ears were getting a little better. I know I have been told it may take at least 8 weeks to get out of her system. 2 nights ago they really smelled again and were really itching.So I gave her a Benadryl, another in the morning, last night and again this morning.They don't look maybe so bad but not sure. Cleaned them the night they smelled so bad( that's always a fight).She has been snuffing for a few days.One day she had a sort of raw looking spot on her nose.Next day seemed fine. Today she was snuffing worse and I checked and she has a snotty nose both nostrils. Not clear. Freaking out here.She seems to feel alright. Does any one know if this could be related to the same thing or something different. I hate to have to take her to the vet because I'll have to admit I have been trying to do the ear thing on my own since his stuff didn't work, and that has been at least a year and a half ago. Also that I'm trying raw don't know how he'll take it. I know this is probably controversial but I'm going to give her some colloidal silver. I do that allot. Any help please.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

If your pup isn't any better you need to visit the vet. Just because something doesn't work, doesn't mean something else won't. Sometimes what works and what doesn't depends on the invidual not the medication. If something isn't working you should call and let them know. But in the mean time sounds like your pup needs some medical help.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Takes 8 weeks to get what out of her system? 
Stinky dog ears is generally a sign of a yeast infection. If your dog is sick take her to the vet especially if you are concerned about her well being. When a vet prescribes my animal something and it doesn't work i go back immediately, Just because a dog seems fine doesn't mean that they are, dogs are animals that will show no signs of illness until its reaching a critical state. What should you do? Seek professional help through a vet before doing anything else at home.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I think she was referring to it takes 8 weeks for the effects fo the old food to get out of her system (if the food was causing the issue).


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I was gone last weekend and when I got home her ears were not better just worse. I couldn't decide if I should take her to someone else or my usual vet. You see the only other option he gave me if the stuff he gave me didn't work was to do surgery and change the ear canals. I didn't like the thought of that. Not only would that be very expensive (I think) but there is something causing it and that wouldn't fix that problem. Also my regular Vet would know that I haven't given her a rabies shot which see is due for because I am not going mess with her immune system until her ears are cleared up. So I went to the next town because I thought if I had to fight with someone about the raw feeding and the no rabies shot I would rather fight with someone new and not my regular Vet because I live in a small town and I need him. So made an appointment and went yesterday because that was the first time I could go. It was a young women Vet very nice said she didn't know that much about raw feeding but wasn't to bad about it. She did say that dogs could get salmonella and I said yes I knew that.She said she could see no yeast infection just two different kinds of bacteria one being a very tough one to kill.Oh my surprise! She said she thought she should go on Prednisone, even she's not to hip on it but as bad as they were we had to do something. Then in two days I'll start putting Trizedta liquid in her ears leave it for 5 min. then wipe them out and put in the Baytril Otic in. The Tisedta is to break down the sells of the bacteria so the Baytril can kill it.

And yes I meant 8 weeks to get the kibble out of her system. She said 8 to 12 weeks. Thanks for your help.Oh and another $100 dollars. Have to go back in two weeks. My little Turtle is a very expensive girl.I don't know what I will do if this doesn't work.I have quite expecting much and getting my hopes up after all the different things I have tried.I'll bet if I added up how much just her ears alone have cost me it's getting closer to $900, oh I forgot about the gas ,ok higher.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Well its great that you got it checked out by another doctor, i experienced the irritation with my usual vet not wanting to diagnose a yeast infection in my pups feet and i was nearing the ultimatum for a new vet, i know how it can be... i hope that she does much better and i really hope that you get it completely taken care of so she can get on with being a healthy dog!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks me too.She hates me though, but I have to sit with her for the 5 min. so she won't shake the liquid out of her ears so she sort of likes that.I just rub her ears and that feels good to her.

Also it's funny I mentioned the stuffy nose twice.She never said anything about it.I guess it wasn't that bad, maybe I'm just paranoid.


----------

